# TT-RS options?



## murq (Nov 1, 2010)

What do people think of the "exclusive bi-color interior" which is a $3000 option on the '13 TTRS? Is it the same leather just a different color, or does it add anything else to justify the cost?

Also the black/red wheels... do they seem too flash or do they fit the car?


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

A guy in my area has the black/red wheels and most people either love them or hate them. I myself like the concept, but I would prefer something more similar to the BBS CH-R in black and than paint the removable trim red. It's less IN YOUR FACE... Frankly I would buy the cheapest OE wheels and then use them a second set, and then buy something else more to your specific style.. I live where it snows so i'm running BBS CH-R's in Silver for Summer and the Black ones for Winter... Expensive, but almost nothing fits over my monster brake set up.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I think the bi-color interior is a huge rip off for what you get. Saw the black/silver in person. I still prefer the alcantara (free) option.

Save the money and get a Stage II tune.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

The only color car that I have seen where I thought the red/black wheels looked decent on was a red car. 

Like the above poster wrote, I am using my stock rims as my winter set and I will use something else in the summer. Not sure what yet, still looking for something that knocks my socks off.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

croman44 said:


> The only color car that I have seen where I thought the red/black wheels looked decent on was a red car.
> 
> Like the above poster wrote, I am using my stock rims as my winter set and I will use something else in the summer. Not sure what yet, still looking for something that knocks my socks off.




Ummmm... Phantom Black - mine:





















Epic wheels for Audis:

http://www.purwheels.com/portfolio/audi/audi-r8/

BBS FI d


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

Like Dan, I also have a black TT RS with the black/red wheels and I love it. They do attract attention, though, but not in a bad way.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Jun 1, 2012)

I went for the bi-color interior. Definitely an expensive option, but I didn't buy this car because it was a cheap deal either. I personally love the two tone interior. I've owned two S4s and both had black leather and light colored alcantara inlays. The bi-color is different in the TTRS - more of an outline around the seats and dashboard. I really like it though. Sort of highlights the seat outline and makes it look sporty.

I also went for a custom color (moonlight blue) and I love the looks of the overal combination.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Phoenix123 said:


> I went for the bi-color interior. Definitely an expensive option, but I didn't buy this car because it was a cheap deal either. I personally love the two tone interior. I've owned two S4s and both had black leather and light colored alcantara inlays. The bi-color is different in the TTRS - more of an outline around the seats and dashboard. I really like it though. Sort of highlights the seat outline and makes it look sporty.
> 
> I also went for a custom color (moonlight blue) and I love the looks of the overal combination.


You got any pics???


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry, nothing against your cars but I still stick by my statement. *I* just do not like those rims on a black RS. (I also own a phantom black). As someone said in an earlier post, those wheels are usually loved or hated.


----------



## sajonf (Dec 6, 2012)

I have the bi-color interior also - red and black on with panther black crystal effect paint. I love the look. I will take some pics later on and post them up here.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

croman44 said:


> Sorry, nothing against your cars but I still stick by my statement. *I* just do not like those rims on a black RS. (I also own a phantom black). As someone said in an earlier post, those wheels are usually loved or hated.


I agree with you on those wheels with the black exterior, and they're questionable on red too. I'm also not crazy about the carbon fiber look but I know many people do. It all comes down to personal preference. I'm just glad I have better taste than everyone else.  :laugh:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

For what it's worth, the stock silver wheels are bland and retarded... Without the color, I would have purchased aftermarket wheels when I ordered the car. The stock silver color are some of the WORST design wheels I have seen on any car over 30 grand.


EVERYONE i talk to who has seen what the standard wheels are also says the same, and stated they too, would have chosen the black and re wheels without hesitation.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

I respect that these wheels aren't for everyone but I like 'em and that's all that counts for me! As always, if you buy a car for what others think you're wasting your money! I have winter wheels on at the moment and they are silver so it looks different for now but I'm looking forward to getting the others on for the summer!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Winter wheels... Glad I'm living in Arizona now lol.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Dan.S said:


> Epic wheels for Audis:
> 
> http://www.purwheels.com/portfolio/audi/audi-r8/


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^^^^^^

EPIC WIN! 

Where purchased and size specifications please.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Dan.S said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> EPIC WIN!
> 
> Where purchased and size specifications please.


http://www.purwheels.com/contact


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

R5T said:


> http://www.purwheels.com/contact




I see what you did there...


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

PUSI wheels? heh


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello Dan,

For a set of 19" PUR 4OUR DEPTH with a modern black face and davinci red
lip, the price would be $8500+tax.

The wheels will take 8 weeks to engineer and finish from the order date.

Best Regards,


Kevin Qi

PUR Design Studio - Head Office

200 West 39th Street, #92
New York, NY 10018

< T > 1.212.939.7293
< F > 1.212.531.6162

< E > [email protected]




-----Original Message-----
From: Dan [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, January 14, 2013 1:41 PM
To: PUR Wheels
Subject: Re: 2012 AUDI TT RS

I would like the 19in wheels with the black finish if possible with red lip.

Sent from my iPhone

On Jan 14, 2013, at 10:49, "PUR Wheels" wrote:

Hello Dan,

Thanks for the interest in our wheels. 

For your Audi TT, would you prefer a 19" or 20" sizing? As well as 
what finishes did you have in mind?

Regards,


Kevin Qi

PUR Design Studio - Head Office

200 West 39th Street, #92
New York, NY 10018

< T > 1.212.939.7293
< F > 1.212.531.6162

< E > [email protected]



-----Original Message-----
From: Dan [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Saturday, January 12, 2013 6:40 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: 2012 AUDI TT RS

I am interested in a set of 4OUR wheels for my car. Can you give me 
details please. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone=
-----
No virus found in this message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 2012.0.2221 / Virus Database: 2638/5532 - Release Date: 
01/14/13
-----
No virus found in this message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 2012.0.2221 / Virus Database: 2638/5532 - Release Date: 01/14/13


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Imagine red instead of yellow:


----------

